# Seeking good realtor/Furnished apt in Puerto Vallarta May 2016



## kliebetanz (Jun 2, 2010)

We are an artist couple fro0m Seattle retiring to Puerto Vallarta next May, and wondering if those of you living in Puerto Vallarta might know a really good and trustworthy realtor to help us find a furnished apartment for rent in May of 2016 in Puerto Vallarta. Perhaps some of you might even know of or have a furnished apartment for rent?
We are consulting Craigslist Puerto Vallarta and also a site called Mano a Mano.
We would be most grateful for any input!
Thank you so much


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

kliebetanz said:


> We are an artist couple fro0m Seattle retiring to Puerto Vallarta next May, and wondering if those of you living in Puerto Vallarta might know a really good and trustworthy realtor to help us find a furnished apartment for rent in May of 2016 in Puerto Vallarta. Perhaps some of you might even know of or have a furnished apartment for rent?
> We are consulting Craigslist Puerto Vallarta and also a site called Mano a Mano.
> We would be most grateful for any input!
> Thank you so much


Craigslist tends to have prices that are high. You can do better if you find a temporary place to stay when you first arrive, and then look for a place while you are there. Also that allows you to check out the neighborhoods so you know what it will be like. Incidentally, furnished places are harder to find than unfurnished.


----------

